# Had a little bump today



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

On the way to work today I was _greeted_ with a lady who was late for a meeting.

I was in the outside lane on a dual carriage way, and she "Didn't look hard enough" as she put it.

I was slammed sideways









She even folded my wing mirror in for me, how nice.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

gutted for you. Could have been alot worse. Cars csn be replaced. you cant


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah, I was fuming at first. But when I got out the car I didn't see any point in kicking off as it'd already happened. She admitted fault straight away as well.

Just really pissed off.
I can see it coming back after repairs, full of swirls.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh no. 

Not good. 

Hopefully get a good shop to repair it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Silly moo


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh god!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Not good.
> 
> Hopefully get a good shop to repair it.


I hope so, I'm waiting for the insurance to arrange the pick up and all that.
I've never been in an accident before so my head is all over the place.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Hopefully it will all get sorted out. But that does not stop one thinking, if only I left early, if only I took the other route etc...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

The butterfly effect


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Keir said:


> I can see it coming back after repairs, full of swirls.


Well it will keep you entertained till the summer :buffer:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothing worse mate. Gutted for ya, no one likes detailing there car with a dent or scuff! Hopefully it will be sorted quickly for ya.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Gutted man, at least she held her hands up to the dirty deed.

Still not nice to have happen mind.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the repair guys to contact me. Is it a good idea to wash it before hand?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Sit back and wait for all the paper-work to fill in.
Insurance company, a few pages.
Hire car MOUNTAIN, I had 14 pages of A4 drop through the door for the courtesy car.
Oh and wait for all the claims companys to plague you for the rest of your life.
Taking time off to get the car picked up.
Phone calls chasing repairs (Me: 6 weeks for a dent, Evans Halshaw)
Taking time off to get it delivered back and refusing
to even have it taken off transporter as it was seen to be ****e from my doorstep.
Paying the excess and waiting for it back.(This will be at a time when you most need it)
Being pee'd off with the repair.
Taking time off to meet with assessor.
Have arguement.
Taking time off to get car picked up.
Taking time off to get car back.
Phone calls chasing excess refund.
Give up with repair and accept it's ****e.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

It's all _started_ today. Had to take the car to a company myself for it to be assessed. The guy said in a we'll be in touch in a few week to start the repairs, once the insurance company give the go ahead. WTF man.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Man that sucks ass but as said it could definitely be worse!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry this has happened to your motor I was overtaking a bus few month back when a guy decied to do the same when I was 90% along side him lucky the A road had a verge that was tapered and wide had to speed up as he kept going when I was half on the grass when I got past I tried to flag him down as I got such a shock he did not think I was on the grass , car was ok


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

One of mine got smacked recently, chose my own repairer as they have done A1 work in the past. Anyway, delivered back and window trim cracked both sides as a result of repair not the original accident. The only way to replace is remove the bonded side glass, got to be looking at £500 plus to do and they are washing their hands of it !!
Now waiting for the assessor to contact me as the Insurance are withholding payment from the bodyshop, all this and the actual accident happend in December.
Good luck, especially if it's an insurance arranged bodyshop, you'll need it.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm surprised this sort of accident doesnt happen more often. With people pulling back into peoples blind spots and some not realising that lanes 2 and 3 are actually for overtaking and therefore they lurk in blindspots for some time rather than spending the minimum time in that position. 
and then of course there are those which just don't look in mirrors to see what's going on around them...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

james_death said:


> Gutted man, at least she held her hands up to the dirty deed.
> 
> Still not nice to have happen mind.


until she changes her mind/story



gordonpuk said:


> Sit back and wait for all the paper-work to fill in.
> Insurance company, a few pages.
> Hire car MOUNTAIN, I had 14 pages of A4 drop through the door for the courtesy car.
> Oh and wait for all the claims companys to plague you for the rest of your life.
> ...


such an accurate statement of events :thumb:



Keir said:


> It's all _started_ today. Had to take the car to a company myself for it to be assessed. The guy said in a we'll be in touch in a few week to start the repairs, once the insurance company give the go ahead. WTF man.


welcome to world of "in theory, a straight forward claim".

expect your own insurance to go up as well,


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

you could get one of those claims companys involved to help you . Id pick your own repairer but i found when i did this the hire car got a bit of a pain like they said i could only have it for 7 days blah blah etc etc trying to make my life difficult to use their repairers


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> welcome to world of "in theory, a straight forward claim".
> 
> expect your own insurance to go up as well,


I know right.. 
I tried calling the insurance company for an update on whats going on. And the claims line is closed on a weekend. Yeah, that's right accidents don't happen on weekends!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Keir said:


> I know right..
> I tried calling the insurance company for an update on whats going on. And the claims line is closed on a weekend. Yeah, that's right accidents don't happen on weekends!


Feel for you bud


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*update*

OK so one week after I took the car to the garage where the work will be done. 
Today I get call for an update as this feels like the insurance company is taking the ****, they said the work is being carried out. I ask how as the car is still on the drive!

So after 25 minutes on the phone I then get a call arranging the courtesy car for next Wednesday, they told me they'd drop off the car and then take my car to the garage. Then I get a call from the garage confirming my appointment for next Wednesday, I make sure with the girl full of attitude that the car is being picked up from my house, she then told me that the garage will come take the car and they know nothing about the courtesy car. And that the drive can't wait until the hire company drop the car off as well. 
I'm so stressed out with this! WTF!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds about right so far


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Got the hire car on Wednesday (pug 308)
The car was _driven _ to Washington (about an hour away) Instead of the local reapir shop (about 15 mins away) http://www.ttvrg.co.uk/index.php/locations
The reason behind this, is apparently there's only one painter in the Stockton branch (local one), so instead of my car just sitting there, they took it to washington.

Fair enough?
Their site however offers an update service :


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Car went into paint today.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Was she hot though?.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

She was not.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Keir said:


> She was not.


Just adds insult to injury doesn't it.

Bad times brother


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Got to be said, a few swirls is a lot better than a written off car, could have been a lot worse.. But I understand your annoyance, nothing like this is simple sadly..


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Had a call from the body shop, the car is ready and they wanted to drop it off on Monday. However my next day of after Monday is Thursday.

Also had a call from the rude hire car lady wanting to pick their car up, and I explained that I don't have my car back yet so I don't want to hand it over yet, and also the agreement is was Upto 12 weeks. But that isn't good apparently.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Got the car back paint looks matched, but one of the wheels was "refurbished" and is now a silver with a tint of blue.








front








front








rear








front








front








rear

BTW this came back on a flat bed truck. so no idea why it's got mud on it.
Inside is dusty as ****, so I don't rate there inside vallet service at all lol..


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just went for another quick check, the wing mirror hasn't even been done.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*update*

Spoke to the garage again, apparently it was "miss communication" why they didn't order the wing mirror cover. 
And no one noticed the wheel.

Also got to work this morning and found out the drivers window is now stuck shut.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Good old insurance recommended body shops, remember my rover having been fixed by one, panel gaps in the front you could get your whole hand into, no exaggeration !

Another one broke the interior door handle surround and swapped it with a rear one so I wouldn't notice!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Was about to wash the car today and noticed the passenger door was not aligned correctly. Spoke to the garage, they said they will be able to come get the car tomorrow, not even an apology.
Also the drivers door window is stuck now, makes a horrible noise and doesn't go anywhere.

I didn't even wash the car I'm so angry.
































































​
I thought it was strange, how much condensation there was last night.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

This is how it's suppose to be



























​


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Urgh how frustrating, more time without you car while they fix their errors.
Also how come the driver's window is stuck now? It looked all the damage was to the passenger side?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

no frickin idea.

The guy on the phone said they have to speak to the insurance company to see if it was accident related or not.

My response was, well it was working before you guys had it.

also the passenger door wouldn't open until I tried from the inside.


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

I would speak to the insurance company.

The garage wouldnt have been able to order the wing mirror part without it being on the list of things to do, and to not fit it means someone hasnt checked the work.

Same with the non opening door it just cannt have been checked.

Atleast that way you have something to say the job wasnt done correctly in the first place if they get funny over the drivers window.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Spoke to the insurance, they wanted to give the garage another chance. I even told them I don't want them involved but there just as bad.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

The garage were suppose to call the house phone today to sort this out. No call, on the land line but they did call me just after five ( while I was at work ) tried to call them back just after 5:30 on my break but of course they were closed. What an absolute ****ing joke.


I far as I want they've had there chance, but I think I need the insurance to play the game as well.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Update

I've now got a pug 107. Work would be complete by Friday I'm told.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

I never understand why these things need take SO long. I had a shunt 2 years ago where a car hit the car behind me, which was then pushed into me. I thought it would be a nightmare to sort, especially since the mk2 ZT rear bumper was not available at the time, but no, it was all done and dusted in 14 days!
The time before that it was seeming easy to sort, i just got hit by someone who didnt look, loads of witnesses etc.. It took 3 months.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah it really is a **** take, I'm actually of work with stress because of it now.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Keir said:


> Yeah it really is a **** take, I'm actually of work with stress because of it now.


Blindly, you'd be suicidal if you went through what I went through with my own insurance company, lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm with octagon, I think it's safe to say I won't be renewing with them.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

gordonpuk said:


> Sit back and wait for all the paper-work to fill in.
> Insurance company, a few pages.
> Hire car MOUNTAIN, I had 14 pages of A4 drop through the door for the courtesy car.
> Oh and wait for all the claims companys to plague you for the rest of your life.
> ...


That sounds exactly like my experience with Howard Basford. But to the OP it could have been worse than a few dents and scuffs


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*update*

Just had a call saying the work is complete ;


wing mirror housing has been replaced
wheel re-painted
door re-aligned (and tested for wind noise and water leaks)
washed and vac'd inside
electric window being stuck (they refuse to accept that it worked before they touched the car.)

Car is being delivered on Monday as they _obviously _don't work weekends.

As you can imagine I'm not happy that they wont sort the window out. I even said as a gesture of good will because of the service you guys have given me can you not just sort it out.
His reply was "nor". I actually feel sick now.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Complain to the insurance company, if you're getting bad service tell them you're putting together a complaint with the insurance ombudsman or something, they will probably bend over backwards to help, it's amazing what complaining achieves (genuine complaints BTW)


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes my cracked trim issue seem minor, 'insurance approved' bodyshop usually means cheap. After months have passed our car is still not had the damage that occured at the bodyshop put right, the Insurance comany gave us misleading info with regards to an engineer getting involved and they paid the garage despite us saying not to until the damage was put right.
Now we are in contact with the customer service lot at the insurance who have only now appointed an engineer to mediate between us and the bodyshop, this I think is due to us requesting transcripts of all calls we made to them and threatening going to the Insurance Ombudsman and small claims court, I'm like a dog with a bone and will not let anyone get away with shoddy work or costing me money when it's their fault.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Got the car back now. Passenger door still not unlocking and now the passenger front window makes a noise when going up and down ( as if its on too tight )
ABS warning light is now on.

The guy who dropped the car of seemed confused. I got him to call the garage.

I said to the guy I'd rather speak top the insurance and get another garage to sort this out as the service received from these guys had been appalling. He didn't seem bothered.

Waiting for the insurance to call us back right now.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

This is their famous wash n vac


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

And maybe the reason why the door doesn't unlock?



















I'm off to pick up my son from school. I'm going to walk I'm that angry!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Unless you watch over garages they really do think they can get away with anything, last time my car was in a garage having work done by an insurance company, it was for a window and wing mirror replacement, the car had mysteriously gained 2 miles and later found out they had broke the internal chrome handle surround so swapped it with the rear one!

Cheeky bar stewards, never again


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Dude they've added nearly 150 miles to ours!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Er, why?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Driving it to and from the garage. I wouldn't of minded if they'd actually done a good job and not caused all the extra crap. Is been on a flat bed truck once.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine happened while they had the car, shouldn't have racked any miles while in there


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Another garage is now on it. They've asked me to drop the car off at 1pm so they can take a look. I called them back saying I want them to come pick the car up.


Edit - 

Just had a call from the insurance telling me to take the car, explained that the ABS warning light is on. he says it's fine to drive. 
The then asked him to confirm that if i have an accident due to breaks not working I thats not my fault? he said thats fine. WHAT THE ****!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

name and shame that garage i say


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Keir said:


> Driving it to and from the garage. I wouldn't of minded if they'd actually done a good job and not caused all the extra crap. Is been on a flat bed truck once.


150 hours is a lot to rack up.

Unless you are out on the motorway, you'd probably find that you rarely average over 30MPH in a combination of built up areas and A roads.

150 miles is about 5 hours worth of day to day driving.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> name and shame that garage i say


http://www.ttvrg.co.uk/

I took the car in, and it seemed like I was making progress the lock issue is sorted and the guy had go at sorting out the noise on the passenger door, no luck though. He said he'll need more time and some help to sort it out. Fair enough. 
​Got home (ABS light still on) and got a call from the insurance saying that I've got no need to take it in again as someone will come out and do this on the drive way.
I explained I just spent an hour (maybe more) with the guy trying to fix this _(rubber seal rubbing on the window)_ there's still the issue with the ABS light, he started to argue with me!

Anyway so I asked when this'll take place and he didn't know.
I called the garage myself, and the guy (who was actually helpful) said he'll update everything making sure it all get sorted.

Bloody better get sorted.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Still waiting for the insurance.. 

However this made me feel a better, I've started removing the swirls the garage kindly added for me.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

More clowning around today.
Called the Garage at 9am asking what's going on as my last contact was 6 days ago, and someone was suppose to be coming to the house to sort the last few issues out.
The guy on the phone (the guy I was at the garage with last week) said someone will call me back soon.​Got to 13:50 and was thinking well clearly nothing is happening so called them back and got another guy who _wouldn't _pass me to the guy I was speaking to *this morning(last week)(two months ago)* as the Managing Director or the company is now dealing with this.
I asked him how he knows this, he said he'd spoke to the customer services manager (These guys have ZERO customer service at all!), so I wanted to speak to them. He wouldn't let me speak to them either of course.
Anyway so the Managing Director was suppose to call me "later today" ( I hadn't asked for this BTW ). I advised he need to call me before 14:30 or I'll call the insurance.
Ended that call as happy as I was two months ago..​
Called the insurance company straight after that call and there's only one guy who can deal with my case apparently, but he was in a meeting but would defiantly call back before 14:30.

I'm still waiting for these calls.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Reading things like this actually makes me feel embarrassed to admit that I work in bodyshop. That work and customer service is truly shocking.
All I can say is dont give in stand your ground with the bodyshop and insurance.
Sounds like the bodyshop is hoping that if they fob you of enough, you'll forget about it, at the end of the day it's not right and they need to resolve the problems so there's customer satisfaction.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Hopefully you give good service though Andy.

Progress made, someone is coming this afternoon 1-2pm. (still no call from MD or insurance though)


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

*Shaking with anger!*

Insurance company called me just now saying that someone is coming to the house between 2-3pm and am I happy with that?
I explained that I was told between 1-2pm but as long as they fix it today that's fine. He then advised me that there just coming to look.
As you can imagine I snapped at this point, advising that 7days ago I took it to the garage to be "looked at" then waited 6 days for no-one to do anything!

The guy didn't seem bother and actually sighed and said Oh my god under his breath.
I asked for him to escalate the call to someone higher he said this was fine and just went silent. So I asked again for him to do this and then no-one was available, he just wanted to get off the phone. I doubt anyone will be calling back.

I'm just going to leave it until the guy comes to fix this.
If I find out he's anything to do with the other company I was dealing with first time round I'm going to explode.

Edit -

Just had the escalated call. This guy sound like he wanted to help (I think he's on here as well lol) 
So the plan is, let them come do the work then call him back later to say what went on.

If the fault hasn't been sorted they'll arrange to take it to SEAT.


----------

